# cracked plasma



## kbekl (Feb 29, 2012)

hi all i have a 3mth old panasonic tx-p50ut50b i came down this morning to find some cracks in the internal screen their is no marks or scratches in the outer pannel 

here is an image of the crack 










i didnt notice it last night and had only seen it when i was near the tv its self 

would this be a defect in the tv or has somthing struck the screen 

the tv works as it should and their is a faint color distortion where the crack is but only noticeable when up close 

will this crack spread through use ? also what sort of costs are we talking about for replacement, unless this is covered under warranty


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Can't say that I've ever seen a screen crack like that from a defect. I'd say something has hit the screen, but I guess anything is possible.


----------

